# Frank Zappa and The London Symphony Orchestra Rehearsal



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

I've just found this video and I thought you will like it! I had never seen it before!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Been done not so long ago: June 15th to be precise. 

http://www.talkclassical.com/49726-frank-zappa-london-symphony.html?highlight=Frank+Zappa


----------

